# New owner needs cat advice



## dutch2011 (11 mo ago)

Hi all,

Currently I have a Porsche 924 which is a beautifully balanced drive but a total headache. The Porsche forums are dead as well. Coming here is like a breath of fresh air.
I aim to sell the 924 in about 4 weeks time.

Anyways, in 10 days time I am going to be picking up a mk1 quattro coupe,180 hp registered Jan 2004 on a 53 plate. It currently needs a cat converter and I need advice about it please.

The type approved one is 700 pounds. I know one from an X reg will fit and is about 150 with fitting kit.
One place would not sell this to me as it is against the law, hence how I found out about type approved etc lol.

A local guy has totalled his car, also a x reg and says I can have the cat for 75 pounds, same horse power etc

So my question is will the cat from an X reg affect the mot result eg emissions.
The place I wanted to buy from tried to tell me how the type approved is made for my year and is cleaner etc and an older one would effect the results of the emmisions test.
He even told me it would fit, but just could not sell it to me as it is against the law.

I am totally sceptical of what i have been told and read about people fitting all sorts of sports cats that pass an mot.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi Dutch, Welcome  , I personally can’t help you, but you are in the right place to get advice, good luck with the car, enjoy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 sorry not sure about your question


----------

